# Msc Finance and Finance jobs in NZ . guidance regarding it ?



## RahulMehra (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys ,

My name is Rahul and i am from india . I am thinking of applying to canterbury university for their msc.applied finance and economics program . 
I wanted to know a few things about the country and economy first . As this is a big decision for me .
1. how reputed is this university/course ?
2. what are the prospects for a finance person in the country ? like investmet banking , trading , p/e , hedge funds etc...



These are my concerns would be amazing if any kind new zealanders could help me out regarding this .


Regards,

Rahul


----------

